# Backwoods.. best gas station cigar?



## rychenroll88 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Im new to the site.....I rarely smoke drugstore/gas station cigars but i was at my local drugstore last night and i wanted to try a pack of Backwoods, and to my surprise these have got to be the best drugstore cigars i ever had! They have a nice sweet taste and smell. especially the aromatics. Has anyone else tried these?


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I had one once. I thought I was smoking a dog turd. 

My favorite gas station cigar was always the Antonio y Cleopatras.


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

i don't think i have had a backwoods since i was a kid. but i will say that i have a friend that smokes them, and they smell great when HE smokes them 

jimmy


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I'm going to go against the grain and say I like the aromatic ones. I think they're pretty good for what they are, and I don't have to spend $5 for a mild after lunch smoke or something.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

They are not rolled very well but I smoke the natural when camping sometimes. They can be tight or loose to the point of falling apart. Less offensive to the non smokers around.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

maybe the best if you are rolling a spliff... or would that be a swisher?


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

I actually like but only in the winter or dont have an hour. I usually smoke the Wild Rum or honey flavors but in a pinch sweet aromatics work.

---------------- Now playing: Trailer Choir - Rockin' the Beer Gut via FoxyTunes


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

rychenroll88 said:


> Hi Im new to the site.....I rarely smoke drugstore/gas station cigars but i was at my local drugstore last night and i wanted to try a pack of Backwoods, and to my surprise these have got to be the best drugstore cigars i ever had! They have a nice sweet taste and smell. especially the aromatics. Has anyone else tried these?


Yea I'd probably get backwoods if I had to get a gas station smoke. If I remember correctly it was only the aromatic ones I liked because they don't have a sweetened tip but put off a nice aroma. I used to smoke 'em at work for a short break smoke, but after you smoke about 3 in one day they'll start tasting like cardboard.

Good for a random smoke when theres nothing else you can get your hands on, but I'd never smoke 'em regularly again. thankfully I've moved on ha.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

King James said:


> maybe the best if you are rolling a spliff... or would that be a swisher?


Noway the backwoods wrapper is horrible for that. Its dutchmaster or phillie all the way...

or so my friend tells me.


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

d_day said:


> I had one once. I thought I was smoking a dog turd.
> 
> My favorite gas station cigar was always the Antonio y Cleopatras.


:tpd:


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

d_day said:


> My favorite gas station cigar was always the Antonio y Cleopatras.


 :tpd: None of the others really come close.


----------



## wolfmonk (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll pop for the honey's on occasion, mostly if I'm out driving around aimlessly - which is something that I don't do these days with gas prices (well in the summer anyway at $4.00 a gallon - and driving aimlessly in the winter just isn't the same).


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

wolfmonk said:


> I'll pop for the honey's on occasion, mostly if I'm out driving around aimlessly - which is something that I don't do these days with gas prices (well in the summer anyway at $4.00 a gallon - and driving aimlessly in the winter just isn't the same).


Other people think I'm driving aimlessly all the time.


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

The backwoods are good if you 

A. Have to buy a cigar at a drug store

B. Are to lazy to search the neighbors lawn for a dog or cat turd depending on your taste preference


----------



## dennis569 (Jan 16, 2007)

d_day said:


> I had one once. I thought I was smoking a dog turd.
> 
> My favorite gas station cigar was always the Antonio y Cleopatras.


What breed?
I'll smoke a Backwoods on occasion. The grandkids like to give grandpa a pack of cigars
for Christmas or birthday. All they know is grandpa likes cigars. Anything they give is my favorite.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

d_day said:


> I had one once. I thought I was smoking a dog turd.
> 
> My favorite gas station cigar was always the Antonio y Cleopatras.


 Ha Ha,,,for sure on the A&C. When I was growing up that was my "go to" cigar along with the Optimo's. When I turned 20 it was all about premium cigars and never looked back. The Backwoods cigars are just something to pass the time until you get to better things,,,like cheap beer until you get to the better beers. Smoke what you like and like what you smoke.:tu


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I used to smoke both Backwoods and Miami Suites before getting into premium cigars. No way I could go back now.


----------



## chuckster121-cl (Nov 30, 2008)

Schecter30 said:


> Noway the backwoods wrapper is horrible for that. Its dutchmaster or phillie all the way...
> 
> or so my friend tells me.


 I smoked a Dutch Master and don't know how they've stayed in business as long as they have. Wrapper came off to reveal a brown paper binder. Horrible. Last machine made I smoked.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

chuckster121 said:


> I smoked a Dutch Master and don't know how they've stayed in business as long as they have. Wrapper came off to reveal a brown paper binder. Horrible. Last machine made I smoked.


The people that buy em don't actually smoke whats inside haha.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

There is no reason to smoke crap! There are a ton of decent bundle smokes out there for $1-3 a smoke. Check out TXMatt's cheap smokes thread for some suggestions.


----------

